# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حسابداری یا it؟!؟!

## arwin

سلام به همه
من الان دیپلم تجربی دارم و پیشم تجربی خوندم ولی چون به دلایلی امسال زیاد درس نخوندم و عدم علاقه تو کنکور تغییر رشته دادم و ریاضی زدم خب من تهرانم و میدونم که میتونم دانشگاه آزاد بیشتر مهندسی ها و رشته های دیگه رو برم که قصدمم همینه فقط سردرگمم که چه رشته ای برم خب من از همون اول هم به رشته ی نرم افزار و آی تی علاقه داشتم که با حرفای خانواده و اطرافیان که میگفتن این رشته ها بازار کار نداره و اینا بدون علاقه اومدم تجربی و همون علاقه هم از بین رفت و بی انگیزه شدم که خب دیگه امسال اصلا نتونستم خوب بخونم و دیرم به فکر تغییر رشته افتادم خب حالا سوال من اینه که با توجه به اینکه میخوام دانشگاه آزاد برم رشته ی حسابداری رشته ی خوبیه؟ چون خودم به این رشته کمو بیش علاقه دارم و از طرفی هم پدرم حسابدار هست و اگه این رشته رو برم میتونم از خودش کار یاد بگیرم . در مورد شاخه های مختلف حسابداری هم اگه میشه یه توضیح بدین . مثلا بین حسابداری صنعتی و مالی کدوم بهتره؟ اگه مثلا حسابداری صنعتی برم کار حسابدار مالی هم میتونم انجام بدم یا نه؟ یا اگه حسابداری خوب نیست همون it یا نرم افزارو برم؟
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید.

----------


## Nousha

سلام.نمیشه گفت از بین حسابداری و it کدوم برای شما بهتره.اما چند تا نکته راجع به حسابداری هست که اگه بخواید حسابدار موفقی باشید حتما باید انجام بدید.
اول اینکه اگه خواستید حسابداری رو انتخاب کنید حتما از ترمای دو یا سه به بعد به فکر کسب مهارتای عملی باشید و حسابداری رو به صورت عملی یاد بگیرید نه فقط در حد پاس کردن درسای دانشگاه.
روی نرم افزارهای اکسل،اکسس و ورد تسلط کامل باید داشته باشید.(مدرک ICDLبگیرید)
چندتا نرم افزارای تخصصی حسابداری رو تو دوران دانشجویی دوره هاشون رو بگذرونید.
یه سری مدارک بین المللی هست مثل accaو cfa که آزمون محور هستن و باید تو آزموناشون موفق بشید.این آزمونها به زبان انگلیسی هستن.برای کسی که بخواد تو شرکتای بین المللی چه تو ایران چه خارج از کشور این مدارک کاربردین.(تو گوگل سرچ کنید راجع بهشون)
یه سری گواهینامه سازمان بورس داره که اینام آزمون محور هستن .برای اینکه تو کارگزاری های بورس فعالیت داشته باشید این گواهینامه ها رو باید داشته باشید.
در کل اگه بخواید حسابدار موفقی باشید باید از دوران دانشجویی به فکر تکمیل کردن رزومتون باشید.به صرف اینکه معدلتون بالا باشه یا فلان دانشگاه درس خونده باشید نمیتونید حسابدار خوبی باشید.

----------


## arwin

ممنون از راهنماییتون فقط در مورد این شاخه های حسابداری هم یه راهنمایی کنید.
ممنون میشم هر کس اگه تجربه داره و مینتونه راهنماییم کنه.

----------


## arwin

Up

----------

